

Mattermark Engineering: The Path Forward - dmor
http://mattermark.com/mattermark-engineering-the-path-forward/

======
danielw593
The comparisons to Wolfram Alpha's depth and Google breadth are a compelling
way to think about different ways to organize information

------
Yadi
This is super awesome!

The data mining part is the most fun part I'd say!

